# New Orchid found...



## eOrchids (Jul 16, 2007)

Here is the link.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070717/ap_on_sc/orchid_discovery


----------



## Heather (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow. What could be luckier than being a newly found native orchid in the Sierras right now! 

Would anyone like to see some photos of my sister's friend's burnt car? she spent the last week and a half there and his Volvo - well, shall we smell, slightly burnt toast?

Edit - I'm being a bit harsh but honestly....we're not having a good trend lately...


----------



## Marco (Jul 16, 2007)

maybe the founder was able to sniff it out due to its aroma because he/she is a is a smell feet connoisseur oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2007)

Reminds me of a favorite saying as a kid:
"I'm built upside-down: my feet smell and my nose runs."

Anyway, it's nice to have a new species discovered in the US.


----------



## Candace (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks, Eric I hadn't heard about this. Think I'll pass on the rush there to see it, though. There's already enough sweaty feet aroma around me in my daily life as it is.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2007)

I saw the article and also the one abuot the specimen of the ghost orchid being found in a Florida sanctuary. Hopefully the press will get more people interested in orchids in a good way. [yes, 'abuot', I've been spending time w/ canadians!]


----------



## gore42 (Jul 17, 2007)

Its kinda nice to see so much about orchids in the press recently, especially with something that isn't very showy, like this one. In fact, my understanding is that this orchid wasn't even really newly discovered so much as newly classified.

Anyway, it makes me want to go out and search for native orchids again 

- Matt


----------



## cdub (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree with Matt that its hardly a new discovery, since it was observed and collected so many years ago. But, as the article explains, properly classifying a plant is difficult and can be much like "finding" it amongst all others we've already classified. (chris's deep thought of the day)


----------

